# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  ثبت نام در دانشگاه اصفهان

## alish78

سلام دوستان
خب بالاخره کنکور تموم شد و من رشته مهندسی برق دانشگاه اصفهان رو قبول شدم
نظرتون درباره این دانشگاه رو میخوام بدونم
ممنون از همگی :Yahoo (8):

----------


## arman4133

> سلام دوستان
> خب بالاخره کنکور تموم شد و من رشته مهندسی برق دانشگاه اصفهان رو قبول شدم
> نظرتون درباره این دانشگاه رو میخوام بدونم
> ممنون از همگی


من فقط میدونم از صنعتی اصفهان پایین تره :Yahoo (4):  ولی جاش جایه خوبیه نسبت به صنعتی(لعنتی)

----------


## Mehran1378

همانا هم دانشگاهي هستيم

----------


## Negar_B

به جای دانشگاه اصفهان باید بنویسن بهشت اصفهان مخصوصا توبهار...جاشم که عالیه اصن بی ارتی مترو تاکسی همه چی دیگه هست نزدیکش رفت وامدش اسونه.کافه رستوران خلاصه همه چی هست سوالی بود راجع به دانشگاه خوداصفهان حتی بپرسین خوشحال میشم بتونم کمکی کنم

----------


## Alir3zaa

جای خوبیه.

تقریبا بالاشهر اصفهانه.  :Yahoo (4):  دلت بگیره میتونی بری دور دانشگاه یه چرخی بزنی.. ولی صنعتی اصفهان اینطوری نیست... طرفای خمینی شهر هست که 20 دقیقه تا نیم ساعت فاصله هست بین صنعتی و خود اصفهان

شنیدم سلف و غذاش هم خوبه....

البته 4 تا رشته اش توی یه ساختمونن و از این لحاظ یکمی شلوغه.. ولی در کل خوبه...

توی بعضی رشته ها مثل نرم افزار هم هیئت علمی بهتری از صنعتی داره ولی ملت فقط به خاطر اسم صنعتی ، اونو بالاتر میزنن

----------


## alish78

> همانا هم دانشگاهي هستيم


واسه ثبت نام چه مدارکی میخواد؟

----------


## alish78

دوستان تو سایت دانشگاه نوشته شروع کلاسها همزمان با ثبت نام در دانشکده ها از 31 شهریور در حالیکه مهلت تحویل مدارک از 31 شهریور تا 2 مهره :Yahoo (77): 
یعنی چی یعنی 31 شهریور باید بریم مدارکو بدیم بریم سر کلاس؟چطور میشه همچین چیزی؟ :Yahoo (13): 
اعلام زمان و نحوه ثبت نام دانشجويان ورودي جديد دانشگاه اصفهان سال 1397 در مقطع كارشناسي

----------


## Arosak_E_Ostad

> سلام دوستان
> خب بالاخره کنکور تموم شد و من رشته مهندسی برق دانشگاه اصفهان رو قبول شدم
> نظرتون درباره این دانشگاه رو میخوام بدونم
> ممنون از همگی


خوش اومدی :Yahoo (6): 
از لحاظ آب و هوا که اصفهان دست کمی از خوزستان نداره.فک نکن اومدی اصفهان دیگه هوا پاک پاکه. :Yahoo (110): فقط نسبت به خوزستان گرد وخاک و ریز گرد خیلی نداره ( نترس ب جاش آلاینده ها غوغا میکنه :Yahoo (4): ) و هوا هم خنک تره.خیلی هم شلوغ و گاها حوصله سربره. :Yahoo (50):  به اینم گوش نکن که میگن اصفهانیا خسیسن. :Yahoo (31): پاش بیفته از همه دست و دل باز ترن.
حالا دانشگاهش:
خیلی فرقی با صنعتی نداره.(صنعتی کلاس بالاتره چون همه مهندسن :Yahoo (16): )
جنوب اصفهان واقع شده.جنوب اصفهان که میگم مثل بالا شهر تهرانه ها!!! :Yahoo (112):  داخل شهر هست و خیلی راحت موقع بیکاری میتونی بری بیرون خوشگذرونی در صورتی که صنعتی اصفهان توی جاده هست و از این لحاظ خب خیلی کارت سخت و هزینه بر میشه.
دانشگاه خیلی بزرگ و با صفائیه.اصلا معلوم نیست میری دانشگاه (بیشتر شبیه پارکه تا دانشگاه) فک کنم بزرگ ترین دانشگاه ایران باشه :Yahoo (13): 3 4 تا درب هم داره که هر کدوم به یه خیابون میخورن.
همه امکاناتی هم داره از استخر و زمین فوتبال و سالن و کافی شاپ و رستوران بگیر تا تالار های عقد و عروسی و تالار های اجلاس و ..... .
از دوستام شنیدم حراست بدی داره :Yahoo (114):  (البته تو شهرای بزرگ همه همینه)
خلاصه خیلی خوبه
خوش بگذره  :Yahoo (15):

----------

